

The birth of ARM, a UK tech giant. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11821504

======
sambeau
I can highly recommend "Micro Men" the BBC's dramatisation of the story of
Acorn computers, the pre-curser to ARM.

It's a shame they didn't keep its original name: "Syntax Era".

